# Feeling awesome today :)



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

I did a couple of things recently. Ramped up my meditation to an hour everyday.

Meanwhile I drastically cut down anything that causes the heat to increase in my body.
Started avoiding heati causing second hand smoke/alcohol like the plague. I used to hog on eggs and chicken. Which were a major source of heat. Now I cut these off.

I also use some natural medicine. (made from herbs)

other than this, I don't use any synthetics drugs.

The nervous energy that rises up to my face is normally like 7/10 but today it was more like a 2. I wanted to approach people and talk to them. Holding off myself for a little more. 

I'll keep an update on this thread.


----------



## xephemiance (Feb 14, 2009)

Congratulations on progress! But I'm sort of lost-- can you expand on the heat and nervous energy connection? It sounds interesting


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

If you have done any yoga, there is science or structure behind it.

Try to learn about it. 

A good books to start is 
"Yoga for your type" By David Frawley, Sandra Summerfield Kozak

A cousin of Yoga, is Indian system of Medicine called Ayurveda.
Read any book on it by David Frawley. It takes a while to 'get' the concepts but once you get them its incorporation in your life is pretty simple. Not as simple of pill popping but living your life according to how nature intended it.

I can explain the concept of heat in the body with my own example.
I used to have hyperhydrosis (sweating under high social pressure). If you think about it, the body sweats when it is heated up too much. So it tries to protect you by sweating so the body can cool. Stress/stress is a kind of heat. Once I started watching my diet and controlling the heat element in the food, the sweating went away. 

post your symptoms, from that I can tell what you need to do.. from a yogic point of view.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice progress and unique method. Keep it up.


----------



## bowen87 (Feb 9, 2009)

That's good, just keep it going!


----------



## xephemiance (Feb 14, 2009)

Well, I usually freeze up, thoughts go blank, sometimes get a spinning vortex in my head, end up sort of dissociating. I think from a Taoist POV, one could say my spirit mind leaves my body. Love to hear the yogic perspective though

I admit I haven't done too much research about the theories and science of yoga. It's something I definitely plan on getting to though! So thank you for the recommendation-- I've been wondering where to start. I tried to read this book written by a yogi about Kundalini yoga online but most of that just totally flew over my head.

And I'm glad you're seeing solid results!


----------



## Eugenie (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow how interesting! I would like to know more about what foods produce heat... Does this mean I would have to give up curry, because that would make me very sad!?!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know anything about this heat concept but from a healthy eating point of view the more natural the better because processed sugars are often the first to be burned by the body and as such can contribute to the excess of energy in anxiety related stress. 

Simple things like switching from white bread to whole wheat or multi-grain can be very beneficial for anxiety suffers & I think that comes into play with what you've said about meat. Eating the right proportions to match the amount of energy your body will use it for can make a difference as there's not an excess(fat) that anxiety related stress can draw energy from.


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

I am going to break this down in the simplest I can. There are 3 kinds of energies. 
For now I will go into 2 of them (Heat, nervous energy)
Every food item can broken according to this.

1. Nervous energy is ( Cold, Lght, Dry, Moving ). Think of cold Wind.

It always moving. Like when you are super nervous, how your teeth will make a crackling 
noise. Anything you eat that is cold, light will increase this. So if you stay out in the wind 
for a long time, this will increase. Salad is a light food. Whereas Oil is not. So using oil can 
counter/lessen this.

Behaviour wise: Edgy, nervous, Cant stay on topic etc

* If you have too much of this energy, then you will hate cold water, you love hot water.
http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C27448.html

2. Heat - ( hot, little oily, sharp, burning liquid & acidic ) Think of Gasoline
Excess of Heat this will manifest as Acidity, Boils, Sweating etc

Behaviour wise: if excess, anger, short temper, sarcasm, caustic speech etc

http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C26559.html

Foods that aggravate: Chillies, Red meat, Eggs, Salt

* In each person, either one or both can dominate. 
Disease happens when these energies go out of balance.

Like in my example, I have already a person with a lot of heat. I changed some diet 
sometime in my 20's to start body building. I ate a lot of protein like eggs and chicken.
This added tons more heat to my body. I got symptoms of acidity. My speech changed to 
more caustic etc.. Once I realized that. I started cutting down the heat causing foods and 
adding some alkaline foods the acidity disappeared. If you think about it. Acidity is caused 
by excess acid in the stomach. The main site for heat. (Acid is a form of heat)


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

Eugenie said:


> Wow how interesting! I would like to know more about what foods produce heat... Does this mean I would have to give up curry, because that would make me very sad!?!


Curry does make one's body hot!!
But it depends on the person's constitution, like I already have high Heat. I love curry but cannot eat it.

A simple analogy is, if a glass is half full, and you add another glass full of water to it, it will overflow.

So it depends on where your natural heat levels are and how the cold nervous energy is.


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

xephemiance said:


> Well, I usually freeze up, thoughts go blank, sometimes get a spinning vortex in my head, end up sort of dissociating. I think from a Taoist POV, one could say my spirit mind leaves my body. Love to hear the yogic perspective though


Tell me about what you prefer in terms of hot/cold. Do you like hot shower or cold?
Did you have a lot of acne anytime? 
When you freeze up, do your hands/feet turn cold? etc

you know, coming up with questions without looking at you is hard,

Let me generalize some questions for you

Basically look for what the body is telling?

Is it giving you signs of too much nervous energy? 
Is your skin dry or oily all the time?
Do your joints crack anytime?

Is it giving signs of too much heat?
Anger issues, caustic speech
Burning sensation in throat or stomach etc..
Boils, sweating etc?


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice work!

working onto improve your health (mental, spiritual, and physical) is the ultimate investment.


----------

